# Purchasing a car



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

Hi all,

I have just purchased a car off a friend who is returning to the UK, been to my local gestoria, and wow they have increased the transfer costs to 350 euros. I went to check out prices elsewhere, 325 euros, 290 euros. Last year it was bettween 180 and 200 euros.

Anyway has anyone on here been to the Traffico in Malaga recently, if so what are the costs there? i have been told the price depends on the make of the car, is there parking nearby? how long will it take to sort out, which queue to join (not the longest one)

Cheers


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

Classified said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just purchased a car off a friend who is returning to the UK, been to my local gestoria, and wow they have increased the transfer costs to 350 euros. I went to check out prices elsewhere, 325 euros, 290 euros. Last year it was bettween 180 and 200 euros.
> 
> ...


I did some searching myself, this has answered my questions, and hopefully this will help others.

If you are buying privately you will need to make sure you have a full day free to go to your local Jefatura De Tráfico. It is a huge advantage for both you and the seller if you can both go. That way, any little details that could cause a hiccup in the process can usually be sorted out on the spot. If he/she cannot be there, you will need copies of all the car documents, his/her documents, and a signed declaration allowing you to make the transfer in his/her name. It is unlikely that the seller will refuse to go with you though, as he will want to keep the documents in his possession until paid, and you will not want to pay until you know the car can be transferred. Take plenty of CASH with you, and take plenty of PHOTOCOPIES with you of all your own documents. Take documents that are not apparently required, such as your Empadronamiento and your driving license. If you get a ‘Jobsworth’ then you will need these things. On the other hand, a ‘Jobsworth’ is your biggest protection against a fraud, as he will be double checking the details of the car being sold. And take a BLACK BIRO with you. It is no joke if you need to fill in a section you missed on the form, or anything like that, as you can lose your turn trying to borrow a pen, and so have to wait the full queue again.
1.You need to get the Solicitud. This is the official form to request the transfer of ownership. You can get this before the day and fill it out at ease, preferably with the seller, as you both need to enter details. You can print a copy from here.
2.At the Jefatura De Tráfico you will have to queue up for a long time at the Caja to make the payment of (currently) 43.40€, which is the cost of the transfer. Cash is the best way to pay, as it avoids any problems of cards not working. Make sure you are in the correct queue. There is nothing worse than queuing for an hour or more only to be told that you should be in the even longer queue at the next window! They will give you a receipt and either a number, or you will be directed to another queue, depending on the Jefatura.
3.At the next window, when your number is called, or you reach the head of the queue, you and the seller will produce all the documents listed above for the car, the Solicitud filled and signed, the receipt for the payment you just made, your ID documents, the sellers ID documents (which is why he should be there with you) and any photocopies of these documents that the guy behind the desk asks for.
4.He might well ask you to pay the Impuesto Sobre Vehiculos for the coming year. If so, this is for the buyer to pay. Keep the receipt for this to show at the Ayuntamiento later when you register the car there. It is worth mentioning here that if the guy behind the desk is skimping things, he could easily pass over any unpaid road tax by stating something like “You do realise the Impuesto Sobre Vehiculos is outstanding?” and move on to complete the transfer. This is where you could find yourself landed with the seller’s back-tax. Another good reason for checking it is up to date before you start.
5.You might find that there is another payment to make for transfer from one community to another, or because there is a deferred Impuesto de Matriculación or registration tax. If this occurs, you need to agree with the seller which of you is responsible for that payment. A deferred tax would normally be the seller. Change of community tax would normally be the buyer. Whatever it might be, sort it out quickly so you don’t lose your turn. You will be glad you brought real cash with you at this point.
6.Extra payments are sometimes taken at this desk, or sometimes you are sent around the queues again. Patience is required! 

All being well, the worst part is over. The car is in your name. Now you can go to your Ayuntamiento to make sure the road tax is in their system and paid up. There is no rush about this, but depending on where you live, it could mean another morning in a queue.

A side issue worth mentioning is that you can also ask the seller if he could transfer the insurance to you. You could find it beneficial and it is easy to arrange. It means you can drive the car away same day with insurance included.

What problems can occur at the Jefatura?
◦The local tax is not paid up to date. They insist you go to the Ayuntamiento to sort this out and return. Solution: This is a real pain. But you have no option. The seller has to do this and the time all this can take might well mean you have to return to the Jefatura the next day.
◦Documents are not in order. Solution:Find out what needs to be done to put things straight, and do it. It will probably be something silly and simple, but time consuming. If it is an inconsistency in the car documents, you might have to forget the deal. Usually though, it is just that they need another photocopy of your documents because you are not Spanish.
◦ There is an embargo or other financial lien on the car. Solution: If this shows up on the computer at the Jefatura then the deal falls through. The seller cannot sell the car until he clears this problem, which will take a long time. Get back any money you have paid to the seller. Kiss goodbye to the 43.40 Euros. Go look for another car. 
◦ There is an unpaid traffic fine. Solution: Armlock the seller and take him to the office where fines are paid. It is usually in the same building. If it is an old fine, then it could now be lodged at SUMA. Whatever the case, the seller must pay these fines. Again it might mean using up so much time that you will have to complete the transfer the following day.

What other problems can occur?

Apart from the usual difficulties associated with second hand car purchase in any country, the Spanish system opens up a number of extra pitfalls. This is because of the possibility of the transfer process not being completed.
The seller will want some sort of down payment before going into the transfer process. Once completed, he will expect to be paid the balance before handing over the new car documents in your name and the car keys.
◦ You need to be able to reclaim that down payment if the deal falls through at the Jefatura.
◦ If the seller has to go to his Ayuntamiento to pay back-taxes, it is a good idea to accompany him. You don’t want him to disappear with your down payment and not return to complete the transfer. The same goes for fine payments. But don’t get pulled into paying his fines for him, unless it is taken off the outstanding payment due.
◦Don’t accept the seller’s word that the transfer has been completed until you see the new Permiso De Circulación in your name. How could this happen? Example: the transfer process is held up because the back-taxes are not paid. Seller says he will deal with it all tomorrow and call you. He calls you to say everything is done and dusted, so you can collect the keys and pay him the balance. You get the keys, the documents except for the Permiso De Circulación The seller tells you it will be sent to you. It’s all LIES!! He will steal the car back at the earliest opportunity, and you won’t have a legal leg to stand on.

Generally speaking, if at the start you have checked that the original documents for the car seem to be in order, and correspond to the ID of the seller, you can assume that the sale is being made in good faith. Just doing that will detect the majority of the con tricks. If a seller cannot produce all of those original documents in his own name, then be very careful!! Maybe better to look elsewhere.


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

Heres another update, went down to Malaga and eventually found The Traffic Office, the building is very big and looks from the outside lots to have all window blinds on it, for your sat navs Calle De Max Estrella, Malaga,have a guess, i had just made it before it closed, however they gave me a form and said i have to go to a Hacienda (tax office) before i could go any further, i asked where it was, they said it was 15 minutes away, the cost on the paperwork is 51 euros. So now you have to go there first and traffico second, I have to go back to Malaga next week and start again, the form is called Cambio De Titularidad Del Vehiculo, they might have one on this website under forms? Will keep you all updated.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

In our experience, it usually pays to get to any Government establishment as early as you can, preferably before it opens. Don't forget the usual enquiry "¿Quién es el último?" if there are others waiting. This ensures that you are to be reckoned with and they are less likely walk over you when the doors open. Make sure that any newcomer knows that you are last in line "Soy el último" because if you don't...


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> In our experience, it usually pays to get to any Government establishment as early as you can, preferably before it opens. Don't forget the usual enquiry "¿Quién es el último?" if there are others waiting. This ensures that you are to be reckoned with and they are less likely walk over you when the doors open. Make sure that any newcomer knows that you are last in line "Soy el último" because if you don't...


Yes i have got to know that already in the local banks and post office, I must remember to take confirmation of my blood group with me as they might want that too. I am sure Spain would save a lot of money if they cut out the paperwork plus keeping a tax office in a place like traffico which deals with a lot of money. Hey Ho, hope they are more friendlier next week, I usually do go earlier for appointments but carrying all the paperwork slowed me down. I am quite surprised no one has done this before on the forum!!:confused2:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We bought our car through a dealer. I know that could be risky, but much depends on where you are. The dealer we went to is in the nearest town (about 12km away) and when we walked in he said "Ah, I've seen you. In the park." He lives in our village so he is known to all and sundry as are we, now! In fact we were known within a week or two of moving in. Everybody seems to trust us and we reciprocate. Near the CdS, it may well be different.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Or of course you can just get your gestor to do it for you....
Five minutes at his office then another visit to pick up the documents.
Everything done. 
Ownership and tax transferred - I had already checked online that the previous owner had no outstanding fines.
I can't remember how much the gestor charged on top of the statutory fees but it wasn't much and was certainly worth the hassle involved spending the day at Trafico...when you have factored in travel costs and the time involved another 50 - 100 euros is worth every cent...especially on a hot summer day which is when I transferred my LandRover.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> We bought our car through a dealer. I know that could be risky, but much depends on where you are. The dealer we went to is in the nearest town (about 12km away) and when we walked in he said "Ah, I've seen you. In the park." He lives in our village so he is known to all and sundry as are we, now! In fact we were known within a week or two of moving in. Everybody seems to trust us and we reciprocate. *Near the CdS, it may well be different.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Probably in the larger towns.
> There are still small villages on the CdS you know...
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Classified said:


> Yes i have got to know that already in the local banks and post office, I must remember to take confirmation of my blood group with me as they might want that too. I am sure Spain would save a lot of money if they cut out the paperwork plus keeping a tax office in a place like traffico which deals with a lot of money. Hey Ho, hope they are more friendlier next week, I usually do go earlier for appointments but carrying all the paperwork slowed me down. * I am quite surprised no one has done this before on the forum!!:confused2:*





Because we have read from previous posts about all the time and hassle this can involve...we get a gestor to do it for us


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Or of course you can just get your gestor to do it for you....
> Five minutes at his office then another visit to pick up the documents.
> Everything done.
> Ownership and tax transferred - I had already checked online that the previous owner had no outstanding fines.
> I can't remember how much the gestor charged on top of the statutory fees but it wasn't much and was certainly worth the hassle involved spending the day at Trafico...when you have factored in travel costs and the time involved another 50 - 100 euros is worth every cent...especially on a hot summer day which is when I transferred my LandRover.


You must have plenty of dosh, there are 2 gestorias in our village and they now charge between 325 to 350 euros for this so called checking, the cost for me in diesel to get to Malaga is 8 euros, i think we should try for ourselves over here on some things or else people will get lazy, and then pass on info to others, if we do not try then the spanish charges will keep on going up, as i said i will be back there next week first to the tax office and then the traffico with withmy packed lunch and headphones and wait for my little number to be lit up.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Classified said:


> You must have plenty of dosh, there are 2 gestorias in our village and they now charge between 325 to 350 euros for this so called checking, the cost for me in diesel to get to Malaga is 8 euros, i think we should try for ourselves over here on some things or else people will get lazy, and then pass on info to others, if we do not try then the spanish charges will keep on going up, as i said i will be back there next week first to the tax office and then the traffico with withmy packed lunch and headphones and wait for my little number to be lit up.


No I don't have plenty of 'dosh' but I choose carefully how I spend what I do have. My time is as important to me if not more so than a fairly small amount of money, frankly.
As for doing things for myself.....well, here in Spain I help run a major animal charity, belong to a Spanish political party, sort out all my health requirements via the Spanish health service, speak enough Spanish to deal with most if not all the daily problems we all encounter, I always use Spanish tradespeople...plus many other things including frequent dealings with the Ayto and its Consejales.
Scarcely a sign of laziness. And I don't think that Spanish gestors etc. base their charges on the use made of them by 'lazy' British immigrants.
To me it's more a sign of having more interesting and important things to do than sitting in an office all day, with or without IPod and packed lunch, thankyou.
I did enough sitting in offices in Prague....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> No I don't have plenty of 'dosh' but I choose carefully how I spend what I do have. My time is as important to me if not more so than a fairly small amount of money, frankly.
> As for doing things for myself.....well, here in Spain I help run a major animal charity, belong to a Spanish political party, sort out all my health requirements via the Spanish health service, speak enough Spanish to deal with most if not all the daily problems we all encounter, I always use Spanish tradespeople...plus many other things including frequent dealings with the Ayto and its Consejales.
> Scarcely a sign of laziness. And I don't think that Spanish gestors etc. base their charges on the use made of them by 'lazy' British immigrants.
> To me it's more a sign of having more interesting and important things to do than sitting in an office all day, with or without IPod and packed lunch, thankyou.
> I did enough sitting in offices in Prague....


In addition, if you make a cock-up of it you only have yourself to blame and you will get little recompense, but if you use a gestor, 
(a) it is more likely to get done correctly because he/she has the experience in these matters 
(b) it is likely to be much quicker (no repeated visits) because they are known by the "funcionarios" and can often go in via the "backdoor" 
(c) should there be a problem you have somebody from whom to get recompense.

Gestor - no contest!


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> No I don't have plenty of 'dosh' but I choose carefully how I spend what I do have. My time is as important to me if not more so than a fairly small amount of money, frankly.
> As for doing things for myself.....well, here in Spain I help run a major animal charity, belong to a Spanish political party, sort out all my health requirements via the Spanish health service, speak enough Spanish to deal with most if not all the daily problems we all encounter, I always use Spanish tradespeople...plus many other things including frequent dealings with the Ayto and its Consejales.
> Scarcely a sign of laziness. And I don't think that Spanish gestors etc. base their charges on the use made of them by 'lazy' British immigrants.
> To me it's more a sign of having more interesting and important things to do than sitting in an office all day, with or without IPod and packed lunch, thankyou.
> I did enough sitting in offices in Prague....


Wow whose spat their dummy out then, just think you could have donated the money you paid the gestor to the animals, and self praise is no recommendation in my book, maybe you should use this time you are on the forum to better use. I am not here for verbal abuse, i am trying to help my british comrades like i did in the forces.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Classified said:


> Wow whose spat their dummy out then, just think you could have donated the money you paid the gestor to the animals, and self praise is no recommendation in my book, maybe you should use this time you are on the forum to better use. I am not here for verbal abuse, i am trying to help my british comrades like i did in the forces.


I think Mary's reply was a fair comment to yours. Stop being prickly. Anyone who wishes to can go a sit at government establish,emts all day if they wish, it is just that most of us have better things to do. 

I think an apology is due (you can make it in a PM if you wish not to eat 'umble pie in public!)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Classified said:


> Wow whose spat their dummy out then, just think you could have donated the money you paid the gestor to the animals, and self praise is no recommendation in my book, maybe you should use this time you are on the forum to better use. I am not here for verbal abuse, i am trying to help my british comrades like i did in the forces.


I saw no abuse :confused2:

You simply have different priorities - although I speak nigh on fluent Spanish I would certainly use a gestor for something like a car purchase/sale - as would the majority of Spanish people

it's their job, they can do it efficiently & quickly, and they really aren't that expensive - a huge part of the fee is usually the transfer charge itself

however, if you want to do it yourself, & have the time - then go for it!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Classified said:


> Wow whose spat their dummy out then, just think you could have donated the money you paid the gestor to the animals, and self praise is no recommendation in my book, maybe you should use this time you are on the forum to better use. I am not here for verbal abuse, i am trying to help my british comrades like i did in the forces.


Methinks thou dost protest too much.
You're not on the battlefield -or behind a desk - now, you know
My time and money are wisely allocated, thankyou.
If I want help there are others on this forum more experienced and knowledgeable than you.
Now..I'm done with you.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> I think Mary's reply was a fair comment to yours. Stop being prickly. Anyone who wishes to can go a sit at government establish,emts all day if they wish, it is just that most of us have better things to do.
> 
> I think an apology is due (you can make it in a PM if you wish not to eat 'umble pie in public!)


Come on Baldy, I love your chivalry but you know my hide is like a rhino skin.
But you are a sweetie.
Ask SWMBO to give you a hug from me.


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

*Well I completed my adventure today or should I say yesterday, anyhow, full story later. *


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

Hi all, I have made a new threas under the heading 'Info on Transfer of Ownership' as its more to do with the buying and exchanging paperwork on used cars. All the up to date info is there to for you to see, even the cost at trafico now being 51 euros.


----------

